# East German army unit finds skills still in demand after reunification



## Franko (17 Aug 2010)

Interesting article for all Cold War troops....

http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,,5796289,00.html



> *East German army unit finds skills still in demand after reunification*
> 
> East Germany's National People's Army was completely disbanded after German reunification, except for a small unit of experts who have survived because of their skills at camouflage and deception.
> 
> ...



The mock up of the Marder threw me for a loop. Very detailed and convincing.

Regards


----------



## 57Chevy (5 Sep 2010)

An excellent read.
 The use of fake equipment and even fake units to make up fake armies was used by
allied forces during WWII for the deception operation codenamed: Operation Fortitude 
which was used in connection with  Operation Overlord.


----------



## Tank Troll (10 Sep 2010)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> An excellent read.
> The use of fake equipment and even fake units to make up fake armies was used by
> allied forces during WWII for the deception operation codenamed: Operation Fortitude
> which was used in connection with  Operation Overlord.



Yup They even when as far as to put Gen Patton in charge of one of the Brigages


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Oct 2010)

The Russians, meanwhile, are going the inflatable route:


> The Russian military has come up with an inventive way to deceive the enemy and save money at the same time: inflatable weapons.
> 
> They look just like real ones: they are easy to transport and quick to deploy.
> 
> ...


----------

